# Puppe pee



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Question for you all:

Do your havs (puppies or adults) pee on the floor when they get VERY excited if people are at the door, OR if they get scared? Or for any other reason.........

Do they do this as puppies and out grow it? or does it just depend on the dog?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Our lab did it, our havanese does not. Our lab didn't outgrow it until she got old enough that she quit greeting people at the door. 

Any havanese that did that would make a much smaller puddle than a lab!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

No, the Havs don't do it. I also had a lab/husky who did it. My friend has a Dachsie that does it when she sees me.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My Izzy doesn't do it, but my granddog, Zoey, does a little bit. Zoey is greeted from my daughter with way too much exuberance (sp?) to which I've explained to her isn't a good idea. We don't even talk to Izzy when we get home until she's gone outside.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky had a few "happy pees" when we had company. It happened twice when my mom came over and twice when one of my friends, Manon, came visiting. It never happened with others, but those two, for some reason got Ricky very excited!! lol This was from about 4 to 5 months, I'd say. He hasn't done that since and he's 9 months now. 

We never made a big deal over it. Just wiped it up and that was it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Its called Submissive urination and yes Cosmo did it when I first got him . It is a compliment in a way . He's letting you know he thinks you are Alpha The vet exactly what was just said . Do not make a big deal out of it and just wipe it up .. it usually happens when they are overstimualted and unsure of what is going on . He did it in the vets office so I got an offical diagnosis .. 
He is fine now - 10 months he does not do it anymore .. I think his buddy helped him get over it ..


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi there, yes Mijo did it too... he grew out of it, hasn't done it for a while, he's 8 mos now.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My female standard poodle is a very soft dog and when she was younger she would always have little pee incidents when I got home, even though I tried my best to ignore her. lol It took her a while, but she grew out of it. She is sweet, submissive, yet feisty at the same time. Neither one of my males Romeo or Bugsy ever had pee accidents. Both males are very much alfa dogs, could that be the reason they never had little pee accidents??


Mijo's Mom - welcome to the forum, your baby is a cutie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cesar had a show about "submissive peeing" with a maltese.If you saw this show you would never forget it!The woman was bazaar and had everything pink,including her dog.......Cesar said not to greet the dog till it was calm,and did not even give it eye contact.My mom's cocker does this and it is aweful!He is growing out of it,but wow!not fun!............


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it all depends on the dog - Lily did it ALL the time when she was younger. She seems to have outgrown it, although she does a little only when overly excited at a greeting.
Logan does it a little too - only when he has not gone out & already has to pee and someone comes in for a greeting. Lexi never did it EVER - so I think it just depends on the dog. 
Laurie


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am thrilled to have found this thread. Suzy is doing the submissive peeing. As far as I can tell she is peeing when my husband comes home and she did it in my office yesterday when my husband took her to visit. She is 16 weeks old and I hope that like Manon she stops by five months! 

The little bit of TV I have watched since getting the puppy has been the Dog Whisper and a lady trainer from the UK on Animal Planet (I keep that station on for Suzy when I go out-- my husband thinks she prefers golf or CNN). Julie, I did see the pink Maltese! Did the owner call herself Princess or something? I just read that a woman in Colorado was arrested for dying her dog pink--guess it is OK in the LA area!

Suzy sounds something like Julia's standard poodle, sweet, submissive, feisty-- or at least that is her personality the past few days.

I sure hope the submissive peeing ends. It is very hard to walk into the house and ignore a jumping -spinning- twirling-barking puppy who thinks the sun rises and sets on you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My lab used to do it sometimes. It wasn't an all the time thing. And she did it less as she got older.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope, my guys can get very excited but no leakage occurs. I guess they got good plumbing lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My cocker/bichon mix does this a LOT.
When we come home, we have to completely ignore her. Sometimes, it'll still happen, though. And if kid's friends, my parents, anyone that isn't here every day comes over..we have to stand by with the swifter.

It's very frustrating.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The havanese that I fostered did this so I did a lot of reading on it back then. What you need to do is walk into the home and ignore the dog until you go outside with the dog and then command potty. If I would even say his name he would do it and he was over a year so I don't think it was going to be something to outgrow. Rather it was a behavior we had to modify. If you ignored him and got him outside you were fine 

Dora has done this when I have tried to correct her for something too.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The Lhasa I had when I was a kid did this ALL the time. She never outgrew it. We ended up putting a very loud, brightly colored rug at the entry door to "hide" the stains...:suspicious:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the hints! I think I will ask my husband to call me just as he is getting home and take Suzy outside so he can greet her there. She is very excited by new people and anyone coming over -- we will try ignoring her AND keep the swifter close!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Its called Submissive urination and yes Cosmo did it when I first got him . It is a compliment in a way . He's letting you know he thinks you are Alpha The vet exactly what was just said . Do not make a big deal out of it and just wipe it up .. it usually happens when they are overstimualted and unsure of what is going on . He did it in the vets office so I got an offical diagnosis ..
> He is fine now - 10 months he does not do it anymore .. I think his buddy helped him get over it ..


Good Advice


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

My pom would piddle when some people came to visit but not all. Cicero has only done it once and the man that stopped by said, "Oh, I bet he smells my dog because I have him out in the truck." I wonder if that has anything to do with it at times -- maybe Cicero was saying "NO DOGS...THIS IS MY HOUSE."...:biggrin1:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

What Suzy is doing now is running to her bed, flipping on her back, and then peeing all over her belly. We left and came home to the first poopy floor in a long time, only gone and hour and she had a long walk with plenty of outdoor time.

I got her out immediately before we made eye contact, or talked to her, or touched her. She immediately flipped on her back outside and made quite a lot of pee. I wiped down her belly and then went inside and washed the poopy floor. 

This is very discouraging. I am reading with great interest the current thread on the situation with Milo marking more often since Baily arrived so I know I am not alone in being upset by the pee-- and now the poop. 

I guess the pee is submissive and the pooping-- maybe she got caught short? Pee pee pads don't work because she loves to shred them.

I have another call into the breeder, maybe her mom or dad did this and it corrected with age. I hope.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry you're having that issue  Toby twice peed when somebody he did not know walked right in the house and picked him up with no real introductory period. I figured it was their fault to tell you the truth. Hopefully she'll outgrow it.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Gosh he is cute! Suzy's submissive/ excited peeing seems under control- hoping for good. She went to work with me yesterday and was fussed over immediately, no ignoring her as I had suggested. She did great. She even sat on her favorite peepee spot next to her favorite person's foot and no leaking! Today my husband returns from a trip so that will be a major test for her/us. He is following the suggestions no talk, no touch, no eye contact --but my guess is he will forget as soon as he sees her. I will be working when he arrives so no reminders from me or getting her outside right away.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck! Sounds like you're making good progress.


----------

